# Strecken Messung in einer Kartonagenmaschine



## sonic_229 (8 Januar 2011)

Strecken Messung in einer Kartonagenmaschine 

  Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einem Auftrag den ich bekommen habe.
  Ich soll an einer Maschine die Pappe schneidet, den weg messen den die Pappe zurück legt.
  Die Maschine stanzt in Pappstreifen schlitze die Pappe wird also nicht auf der gesamten breite  zerschnitten. 

  Im jetzigen Zustand befindet sich auf der Motorwelle ein Zahnrad mit einem Induktiven Sensor (Zahnabstand ca. 4mm sehr ungenau) der die Strecke erfasst. Nur durch diese Lösung ist die Maschinen sehr ungenau und von 100 Pappen kann man 20 in den Müll schmeißen. 
  Ein Wegmessung am Motor oder an den Transportwalzen halte ich nicht für Praktikabel da die Pappe einen gewissen schlupf hat. Die Frage ist nun wie kann man die Strecke am besten messen, was kann man das einsetzten. Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich eine Zeichnung hoch geladen. Was noch wichtig ist die Lichtschranke erkennt den 0 Punkt und zwischen messer und Walze sind ca. 9cm Platz. 

  Wäre und Ideen und Ratschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## Senator42 (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo
wie wäre es wenn du ein Rad (mit einer beschichtung die nicht rutscht und nicht abreibt) rechts der treibrollen auf dem karton mitlaufen läßt? das rad mit einem inkrementalgeber verbinden. ändert sich der wert, wenn der motor läuft, dann hast du auch karton darunter und dessen position.
(an der sps dazu eine [zähler]baugruppe zum erfassen der inkrementalgeberimpulse)
das nennt man, glaube ich,  ZÄHLRAD.
gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2011)

Vielleicht ist ja eine Optische Längenmessung etwas für dich http://www.intacton.de/de/products/...pticalMotionSensors_COVIDIS_COVIDIS_base.html


----------



## Ralle (8 Januar 2011)

Ein Rad (mit Inkremental- oder auch Absolutwertgeber) auf dem Transportgut hatten wir auch bei der Strangregelung an Pressen in der Ziegelei und bei der Steuerung von Abschneidern. Das funktioniert recht gut.


----------



## Nordischerjung (8 Januar 2011)

Mit so etwas messe ich länge und speed, wie bei HvdR optisch
OBS 105/120


----------



## sonic_229 (8 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja eine Optische Längenmessung etwas für dich http://www.intacton.de/de/products/...pticalMotionSensors_COVIDIS_COVIDIS_base.html



was kostet den so ein teil, wie groß ist das und wie wird es zur Pappe ausgerichtet?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2011)

ich meine das liegt so bei 930 -3700€, der Preis ist eigendlich OK.
Ob das mit deinen Produkt funktioniert, muss natürlich geprüft werden,
am besten an den Hersteller wenden und ein Mustergerät orden.

Der Arbeitsabstand ist abhängig vom Gerät was du einsetzen möchtest 

Covidis 3700€
Meßbereich: -50m/s bis 50m/s
Arbeitsabstand: 180mm, 300mm
Auflösung: 10µm 
Größe: 254x150x120mm

Optipact - S 950€
Meßbereich: -4m/s bis 4m/s
Arbeitsabstand: 40mm
Auflösung: 65µm 
Größe: 120x42x47mm

Optipact - F 950€
Meßbereich: -1m/s bis 1m/s
Arbeitsabstand: 15,5mm
Auflösung: 16µm 
Größe: 120x42x47mm


----------



## sonic_229 (8 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich meine das liegt so bei 400-1000€, der Preis ist eigendlich OK.
> Ob das mit deinen Produkt funktioniert, muss natürlich geprüft werden,
> am besten an den Hersteller wenden und ein Mustergerät orden.
> 
> ...



Dann werde ich die mal kontaktieren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2014)

mal ein altes Thema auskrammen,

kennt noch jemand ein vergleichbares System von anderen Herstellern?


----------

